# need installer for my HLCD & fiberglass kicks



## seven seas (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm new to the forum, an need help finding a installer. I have HLCD, 8inch MB, I need custom kick panels and fiberglass sub in closer.
i'm willing to travel any were in CA or NV

thanks


----------

